# Cool toned eyebrow products!?



## shmooby (Apr 17, 2010)

HELP!? I can't seem to find one! lol.

I'm looking for an eyebrow pencil (or maybe a matte shadow) which is similar in colour to wedge eyeshadow, but with more of a cool, grey undertone. Does it exsist?! Unfortunately where I live I really only have access to 'drugstore' brand products, all of which seem to be too red toned for my skin tone. Same goes with wedge, it looks like the perfect colour in the pan, but when I fill my brows in with it it ends up a tad too warm...


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2010)

try coquette or concrete


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 17, 2010)

I second Coquette!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 17, 2010)

maybelline's twin brow pencil's in light brown.


----------



## portrait_artist (Apr 18, 2010)

copperplate


----------



## User38 (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyday minerals eyebrow powder in Silver brown.. it is a light ashy brown perfect for silver, light blonde or platinum hair -- or anyone who doesn't want Groucho Marx's eyebrows.


----------



## User38 (Apr 18, 2010)

Clinique eyebrow powder in Charcoaled... or Shu Uemura pencil in Seal Brown... no red.


----------



## HoneyDip (Apr 18, 2010)

Coquette is fabulous! If you want a pencil, I recommend Wet n Wilds Eye Kohl in TAUPE. Fafinettex3 talked about it on her youtube channel.


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Coquette, it has a lot of grey tones in it


----------



## shmooby (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks guys! Think I'll try out coquette then!!


----------



## January (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Omega... it's perfect for me


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2010)

Coquette and Copperplate are both amazing


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura Mercier eyebrow powder duo in Ash.  Truly cool toned.

Brow Powder Duo | Laura Mercier


----------

